# Wheel/lugnut questions



## WhittP (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm thinking about trying some Cragar SS 15x7 in place of my Rally 2 15x7 on my 67 GTO conv. I like my BFG 235/60/15 tires in front and back I just want the retro chrome look. I don't want any issues with fitment/centering/bolt pattern or any other weird crap that can bubble up with a wheel change. Can you tell me if this is the right wheel to bolt right on? What lug nuts?

Cragar 61C573440
Wheel, 61C S/S Super Sport, Steel/Aluminum, Chrome, 15 in. x 7 in., 5 x 4.75 in. Bolt Circle, 4.000 in. Backspace


----------

